# What color is your Cruze? Are you happy with your choice?



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I have the Silver Ice. I am happy with my choice. My neighbor has a red one. And I must admit I do like it very much. I really like the color that sunline fan has.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

The red would be my choice of those two... but I am in LOVE with my Blue Topaz. It has such a great shine to it after a good waxing.


----------



## mrw5641 (Dec 2, 2012)

I also have the silver ice. I like it a lot. I have seen a darker blue, not sure what the color is called, but that is nice also.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The problem I had when I bought my Cruze was I liked how the car looked in every color! I finally decided to get blue granite metallic since at that point they were already not making it anymore so I would probably never see another one. Think they only made this color for half of 2012. 

Have seen hundreds of cruzes but only a few this color. Most are LS cars, have seen an ECO(today in fact) and one cruze with every single option the same as mine(1LT, RS package, drivers convenience package).


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Love my white and went with the red and black interior..... you can see pics in my garage if you want to.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Crystal Red Tintcoat. The white looks good on these Cruzes, but I just can't help but think "rental car" anytime I see a white car.


----------



## baltimore jack (Apr 2, 2013)

caughron01 said:


> Love my white and went with the red and black interior..... you can see pics in my garage if you want to.


Saw your pics. Very nice!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Black was my first choice and what I got because I wanted the mud flaps and they only come in black. Black mud flaps on a black car tend to disappear unless you're looking for them. My second choice was Crystal Red Tintcoat.


----------



## newcruzer (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm looking to buy this month - leaning Cyber Gray Metallic myself.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Blue Topaz Metallic. I do like it, and I actually don't see that many in this color. I see a lot of white and silver (a lot of which are probably rental cars), closely followed by Victory Red and Crystal Red Tintcoat, then the light blue they stopped making part of the way through 2012 being the next most popular.


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Summit White LTZ RS - Easy to keep nice and it doesnt resemble a rental car in any way. Love it.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

DonnieZcruzE said:


> Summit White LTZ RS - Easy to keep nice and it doesnt resemble a rental car in any way. Love it.


I agree, rental cars come in many colors not just white.....


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i have black granite metallic. my first and last black car. looks great but the paint nicks and scratches so easy that im not sure how long its going to look nice.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Its Silver, one of the 2 colors i like on Cruze and i wouldnt change it.

The other is White.


----------



## kb0sdq (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a 2013 Cobalt Blue, love it have had the car for 3 months all is good. It gets pretty hot during the day here in Fl. as I do not have a garage.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I find the silver too monochromatic. The chrome is too close in color.


----------



## ronbo10 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have an Eco in champagne silver metallic, and really like it. It's presently pretty grimey (between mortgage re-fi, taxes and a few other irons in the fire, haven't had time to give it the care it deserves), and it's a great color for making the lack of a needed car wash not that evident. Also, it doesn't show swirl marks at all (that I can tell). Haven't seen another Cruze out there in this color. I'm not sure if the color will be back for '14. 

Cyber Grey Metallic is built out for the year, so it'll be limited to what you can find in the inventory. Again we'll see if this color will be offered in next year's line.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Black was my 3rd choice, but I've grown to like it a lot more.

The blue topaz and then victory red were my top 2.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

First choice was Autumn. Made them search for that and I wouldn't settle.

Black Granite was #2

Blue Topaz was #3

I test drove two different Black Granite LTZ RS' and dang, that's one sexy whip. I just came from a black vehicle before though, and I really didn't want all the maintenance of it again. Sometimes I wish I went with Blue Topaz though, it's a color that I just didn't see many of and it didn't click to me. But now that I've seen more of them, it definitely grew on me.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I haven't seen the new color Rainforest Green but I think I'm gonna get an LTZ in it with the black and brick interior!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Autumn Metallic and Silver Ice. And would have traded both of them if I could build another Cyber Gray Metallic. 

I have my eye on one. We will see if it stays on the lot long enough for me to pick it up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I bought my Eco in Blue Topaz Metallic. When I was looking it was the only one on the lot that they had back in December of 2011. Oh and yes I'm quite happy!


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

I ended up getting mine in Summit White with the Jet Black interior. I haven't had a chance to wash it yet but except for down around the wheels and the lower front it isn't showing that much dirt. It also has the RS package which just makes it look even better.


----------



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

i ended up with black granite metallic which is very sharp when its clean. Needless to say i live on a dirt road so clean isnt gonna be a everyday thing. Normally im not a fan of White but i gotta say it is sharp on the cruze. Mine came down to interior color and what was available on the lot at the time. Black granite metallic with Red interior was a nice choice. White or Red its hard to say....cops do love pulling over Red vehicles...lol...White holds vaule a little better (atleast i heard..i have no tangable evidence to back this up)


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Red cars tend to have a higher insurance rate too... at least around here. You have to fill out the colour of your vehicle in the box and it DOES have an effect on your rates. Ridiculous


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I want to get the summit white but if for some reason I can't get that color, silver ice is a very very close second! Both the summit white and the ice silver look awesome in the ltz rs package


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I've got a black granite metallic with he black/brick interior. Instantly reminded me of the intimidator! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Epickphale said:


> Red cars tend to have a higher insurance rate too... at least around here. You have to fill out the colour of your vehicle in the box and it DOES have an effect on your rates. Ridiculous


That's kind of absurd. The idea of charging more for insurance on certain colors is silly, but if I was going to do that, cars that are bright and easy to see would cost *less* to insure, and cars that are the color of pavement and thus impossible to see in fog would cost more


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

victory red, turns heads , get lots of compliments  good luck with your decision.


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

Blue Topaz Metallic. There is just something about that color that I love. I have the black and light titanium interior.


----------



## vmaxed (Jan 17, 2012)

baltimore jack said:


> I'm narrowing it down between Summit White and the Crystal Tincoat Red. Red seems like an obvious choice when I see pictures, but the white with chrome door handles really looks classy.


Are first Cruze was Summit White and it was hard to keep clean the Crystal Red Tincoat doesn't show the dirt as much


----------



## Clayboy (Mar 24, 2013)

Just got a new 2012 left over in blue granite metallic. I love this color and have not seen another one yet


----------



## rb343 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yet another silver ice here. I went back and forth between that and crystal red tintcoat. I went with silver because its easier to keep clean, doesn't show stone chips as much (past two cars were black), and I've never had silver before.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Black Granite Metallic with the black and red brick. Loveing every minute of it. Always wanted a black car.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Atlantis Blue Metallic..........Like it so far. Not many around, and it is just dark enough to contrast well with the wheels and chrome trim. Also like how it changes hue in different light.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I went with the Rally Red for our LTZ/RS . It is easy to spot in the parking lot as this color stands out. We have had Red Chevy cars for sometime now.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Black Granite Metallic with the black and red brick. Loveing every minute of it. Always wanted a black car.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


My last three cars have been black 1 Cobalt and 2 Cruze LTZ RS. Much as I like black my next car will be a different color.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I considered Black Granite Metallic for a second. But my previous car was black, and black is way too high maintenance for a daily driven car. It shows EVERY scratch, nick, and speck of dirt. But when its clean and waxed, **** do they look good.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

CW_ said:


> That's kind of absurd. The idea of charging more for insurance on certain colors is silly, but if I was going to do that, cars that are bright and easy to see would cost *less* to insure, and cars that are the color of pavement and thus impossible to see in fog would cost more


Trust me I agree... the stereotype is that people that own red cars are more likely to drive them like dinks... also red cars are in more accidents up here... silver also bad colour same reason. Pretty ridiculous to me but... nothing can be done HAVE to have insurance...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> First choice was Autumn. Made them search for that and I wouldn't settle.
> 
> Black Granite was #2
> 
> ...


Blue topaz metallic was my second choice. Blue topaz metallic will no longer be available for the Cruze.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Blue Topaz Metallic! Nuff said!








Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## inasmuch (Dec 10, 2012)

I went with Crystal Red. It's got class. Maybe a little more visible and hides the dirt pretty well. What did you end up with?


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

I have white with the chrome handle inserts and it looks very nice after it's washed. An ugly little duck when it's good and dirty. My choice was silver but I don't drive it and was over ruled on the color choice.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Victory Red. Very sexy color for the Cruze.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Victory Red. Very sexy color for the Cruze.


That's the same color as my wifes 2012 Sonic 2LT. She loves Victory Red!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## baltimore jack (Apr 2, 2013)

inasmuch said:


> I went with Crystal Red. It's got class. Maybe a little more visible and hides the dirt pretty well. What did you end up with?


Still looking but getting it narrowed down. I came across a 2012 LTZ in Ice Blue Metallic that I really like. Don't remember seeing that color anywhere before. If I can work out a good deal and trade in, I think this might be my next car! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

baltimore jack said:


> Still looking but getting it narrowed down. I came across a 2012 LTZ in Ice Blue Metallic that I really like. Don't remember seeing that color anywhere before. If I can work out a good deal and trade in, I think this might be my next car! I'll keep you posted.
> 
> View attachment 12709


They are quite rare, especially in an LTZ RS, and really especially as a new leftover if that's what it is. Jump on that if you want it!

Where in MI are you?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Black Black Black!!!!! Nothing ages like a black car.

I like black and white for cars. I wanted the discontinued Imperial Blue when I was looking, but too rare and couldn't find one in my timetable.

Remember, neutral colors resell a lot better... IF you plan on going that route down the line..


----------



## miketempleton (Jan 20, 2013)

I went with the Victory Red RS. It was the only one on the lot at the time, plus I had a red Z24 several years ago that I loved.

The Cruze has some nice options for colors, but I couldn't pass up that red when I spotted it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## baltimore jack (Apr 2, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> They are quite rare, especially in an LTZ RS, and really especially as a new leftover if that's what it is. Jump on that if you want it!
> 
> Where in MI are you?


I'm in Jackson. The car has 8,000 miles on it, but says it was a garage car and owned by a non-smoker. The place only sells low mileage, well-maintained used cars, so I'm not sure if they do trade-ins. I just sent them an email tonight and hope to check it out after work tomorrow if their response is favorable.

I checked out your Autumn Cruze pics, btw. That's a gorgeous look with the light contrasting leather interior. I don't think I've seen that combo.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh ok, hopefully it checks out ok!

Thanks for the kind comments on the pics! I specifically searched for this color combo because I liked it so much, and it was hard to find in an LTZ RS. They ended up dealer trading for it from Crispin in Saline, so I didn't have to order after all.

I went to school in Albion and have done the 94 run many times. With all the little hills on there, I've yet to squeeze a 38 trip average out of it on my few trips there. Still though, 36-37 is plenty respectable.

Here's a few pics you probably didn't see before but might recognize, taken in Victory Park in Albion and on Michigan Ave just west of Albion:


----------



## Gravity (Apr 6, 2013)

Epickphale said:


> Red cars tend to have a higher insurance rate too... at least around here. You have to fill out the colour of your vehicle in the box and it DOES have an effect on your rates. Ridiculous


Red cars statistically get more tickets, They also are involved in more minor accidents because women (not being sexiest) hit what there looking at and you tend to look at red cars more then black/white/grey/silver cars. (seriously this is a real thing)

Red is my moms favorite color she has been in 2 fender benders in her life time with bright red and a bright orange car. when you stop paying attention or lose control you steer towards what your looking at (that tree you dont want to hit the best looking car you dont want to hit, that guy crossing the street). This is why you see cars hit stuff with room to miss it on both sides, you see the accidents wheres it like... how the ... why didnt they just turn 5 degrees to the right... noobs..


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Clayboy said:


> View attachment 12626
> Just got a new 2012 left over in blue granite metallic. I love this color and have not seen another one yet


Agreed!

I have Crystal Red Tincoat - If I could of chosen I would of went with the blue granite metallic or summit white. I saw an LTZ RS package at the dealership when I went in for an oil change in the blue granite and it looked VERY nice. The color also isn't available for 2013 models.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Let me put it this way, I have the Crystal Red and would get another Cruze and Crystal Red again


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Even through I love the look of black granite metallic if I had to do over again I would get blue topaz metallic.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Gravity said:


> Red cars statistically get more tickets, They also are involved in more minor accidents because women (not being sexiest) hit what there looking at and you tend to look at red cars more then black/white/grey/silver cars. (seriously this is a real thing)


Huh. I sit and try to remain unoffended.. but.. no, it's not working. I think EVERYONE tends to look at red (or other brightly coloured) objects. To narrow this down to women specifically _IS_ sexist.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

luv2cruze said:


> Huh. I sit and try to remain unoffended.. but.. no, it's not working. I think EVERYONE tends to look at red (or other brightly coloured) objects. To narrow this down to women specifically _IS_ sexist.


I personally can't wait to see what the new red looks like for the 2014 Cruze...


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Ice (or Space, GM can't decide what to call it) Blue Metallic, and I love it. So of course they discontinued it after 2012.


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

2012 Blue Granite Metallic, and VERY happy with it. It was far and away my favorite 2012 color. 

If I had to choose from other 2012 colors, my second choice would have been Crystal Red Tintcoat. However, if I had to choose from 2013 colors, I would go with Cyber Gray Metallic.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

terrym said:


> 2012 Blue Granite Metallic, and VERY happy with it. It was far and away my favorite 2012 color.
> 
> If I had to choose from other 2012 colors, my second choice would have been Crystal Red Tintcoat. However, if I had to choose from 2013 colors, I would go with Cyber Gray Metallic.


Great to see that you're happy with your vehicle color! Remember, we're here if you have any future questions or concerns.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## baltimore jack (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone have the pre-2013 LTZ in Ice Blue Metallic? That is a beautiful car. Wish it wasn't so hard to find.


----------



## Darkhoust (Jan 24, 2011)

Black on black leather! Love it!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Gold Mist Metallic - wasn't crazy about it in the beginning but I like it now and it looks like a different color in certain light. I think it looks nice with the all black interior. it also doesn't show dirt so it really never looks really dirty like wash me dirty. I also don't see to many of them around town.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Blue Topaz. Everyone comments on how gorgeous it is. I notice people looking at it in parking lots (not to break in!)


----------



## OH2LTRS (Apr 10, 2013)

+1 On sunline's color


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Black granite and i love it. Don't love trying to keep it clean though.
Would consider white with all these modded white Cruzes we have.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have the white 2012 LTZ RS, absolutely love it. Looks really great! you can see pics if you want


----------



## 10488 (Apr 16, 2013)

Atlantic Blue metallic. Love the color.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Choice is in the eye of the Beholder !


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I honestly love my colour and it is cyber gray metallic! 
I have had many compliments on colour and have yet to see another cyber gray RS in the greater Toronto area. 


My parents have the blue topaz and when clean looks nice. 

Summit white was my second choice but found a dealer with what I wanted in my area.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I saw a bunch of Cruzen lined up, all in different colors and it's a difficult decision but I would say my favorites are the White, Silver and Cyber Gray.


----------



## Strummer126 (Apr 2, 2013)

Blue is my favorite colour (Canadian) and I originally set out to buy a blue cruze. I think it was Topaz blue? I'm not sure. anyways, I tested the blue bomber and fell in love with the cruze itself. I decided to buy this car right then and there. But as soon as we drove back to the dealer lot, I saw this red bomb shell that stole my heart. I ended up buying a Crystal Red Tintcoat 
Cruze. I absolutely love the colour and it's funny cos I always hated red!. I call her Christine (who can figure that out?). My car is a 2012 LT if year matters any with colour.


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

Summit white here. I only wanted white with black interior. It'll look good dumped on black wheels.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Crystal red tintcoat. The only thing I don't like about it is how soft and easy it is for the paint to scratch. Other than that it really sparkles in direct sunlight.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> Crystal red tintcoat. The only thing I don't like about it is how soft and easy it is for the paint to scratch. Other than that it really sparkles in direct sunlight.


Unfornately is seems to be that way with any color paint that's on the Cruze.


----------

